# Hydraulic Jack locations?



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm about to change my wheels for winter wheels and start doing all this stuff myself. I finally got a decent hydraulic jack instead of the crappy scissor one. I know that the scissor jack went on the notches on the side of the car. Where can I place the hydraulic jack? What are best points in the front and rear? Should I lift the car side and side or front and then back? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

On the b13 (can't be much different than the b14?) there's a bump-out approximately underneath the spare where the hydraulilic jack fits perfectly...both rear tires raise with 1 jacking session. For the front, I nestle the jack underneath the tow hooks, doing each side individually.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

is the rear part a soft black circle under the spare tire well? I saw it but thought it might be too weak to jack up from there so i just did the sides. Man i actually had to get out the scissor jack to raise it a bit first because my hydro jack wouldnt fit under the car 

Then i forgot to take the hub rings off so i had to redo 3 wheels! im pooped.

I'll have to look for that front part, i did a quick look and didnt see anywhere to put the jack so i didnt bother.

thnx


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Neil said:


> *. Man i actually had to get out the scissor jack to raise it a bit first because my hydro jack wouldnt fit under the car  *


Funny this happens to me all the time! I actually did it ONCE where I didn't have to do that... I think I lefted the front side first, and then the right. I might have been a slight incline though.

I usually bottlejack it on the rails. Might explain why they are bent now. 

-PC


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Neil said:


> *I'm about to change my wheels for winter wheels and start doing all this stuff myself. I finally got a decent hydraulic jack instead of the crappy scissor one. I know that the scissor jack went on the notches on the side of the car. Where can I place the hydraulic jack? What are best points in the front and rear? Should I lift the car side and side or front and then back?
> 
> Thanks for any help. *


The front needs to be done side by side, but you can do the back with one lift. I don't like doing like that though, I prefer the side my side. 

I only jack up on the rails, which is why they are bent. I know where to put the stands though. On the rear, I put it on the rear beam that travels to the solid axle. 

-PC


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

I do this all the time!

FRONT: Down the center travels a piece of the chassis. It is safe to jack here...

REAR:  Jack from the axle. There may be a hole to signify the center.

This is how it works for my '97 Sentra GLE. Hope it is the same for you...


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

HoloSkull said:


> *I do this all the time!
> 
> FRONT: Down the center travels a piece of the chassis. It is safe to jack here...
> 
> ...


i also do it this way, never had a problem.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

I think there is something you can buy for the jacks that looks like a cut hockey puck that goes on top so that you dont bend your side rail. Its like $25 or so.

I wish they had a big huge marking under the car. "THIS IS WHERE THE JACK GOES". 

Question have any of yall ever had the car fall off the jack with the wheel off? I'm wondering what you would do if this happens since the jack def won't fit under the car after that....


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

Neil said:


> *I think there is something you can buy for the jacks that looks like a cut hockey puck that goes on top so that you dont bend your side rail. Its like $25 or so.
> 
> I wish they had a big huge marking under the car. "THIS IS WHERE THE JACK GOES".
> 
> Question have any of yall ever had the car fall off the jack with the wheel off? I'm wondering what you would do if this happens since the jack def won't fit under the car after that.... *


Hehe "JACK --->>>" 

Not on my sentra... but on my van, I lifted it up with the bottle jack, and everytime you touched the car, it went "creek creek" until the jack was on a diagonal. Almost got my head caught on the front end.

What you would do is get out your scissior jack and start lifting, and then replace your rotor because it probably would fall apart. 

-PC

edit: van, not can


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I jack mine up where the front subframe(crossmember) bolts on to the unibody.It is plenty strong there, and is behind the front wheel and about 8-12 inches in from the rocker.Look under the car and you will see the place I mean.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Never had to worry about the car falling off the jack... The second I was done jacking I set it on jack stands.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Jacking from the front is obvious, down the chassis center beam, and put the sides on jack stands, when I jack the rear I jack side to side because the rear has no point that is meant to be jacked from (I guess the rear axles would hold up fine tho.) then put it on jack stands, as long as its on stands you'll be fine.

If your car falls off the jackstands onto the rotors, what I would do is jack the rear side that fell until the front was high enough to fit another jack under it then put a jackstand on the rear... move your jack to the front and jack there, and put your jackstand back... and your rotor shouldnt be too damaged, its only 500-600 pounds falling on a piece of thick metal, I'm sure it would be salvagable (but maybe not safe)


----------



## Cullam3n (Aug 22, 2003)

HoloSkull said:


> *Never had to worry about the car falling off the jack... The second I was done jacking I set it on jack stands. *


I was referring to my van. Never happened on my Sentra.

Dryboy, I was being a little sarcastic about replacing your rotor.

-PC


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

The rear axle is safe to jack on (this applies to the metal bracket that goes around it too). Just remember that since the entire rear axle is linked to the suspension, you will be compressing the springs a little before the chassis goes up, so it will seem like you have to jack the car really high in order to get stands under the rear jacking points (for obvious reasons DO NOT put the stands on the axle ).


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

So where in the rear should we put the jack stands?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Who needs jack stands? just put your extra set of wheels underneath the car and work on a dry, level surface... worst that can happen is a chipped rim. I've never had any problem that way.... never bothered with the one side only jacking... did that all the time before and my side rails are bent to hell.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

dono200sx said:


> *So where in the rear should we put the jack stands? *


Rear side jacking points. It's the only safe place to do it on the B14


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

If this isn't specifically designed for a jack (not stands) then I don't know what it's for.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Centurion said:


> *If this isn't specifically designed for a jack (not stands) then I don't know what it's for.*


That's for the B13. The B14 doesn't have that convenient little knob.


----------

